

What I hear when people cite the Zimbardo experiment - bradleysmith
http://www.smbc-comics.com/?id=3025

======
feelthepain
Ha! Here's what happened when they re-ran the 'experiment'
[http://www.nature.com/nature/journal/v417/n6886/full/417213a...](http://www.nature.com/nature/journal/v417/n6886/full/417213a.html)

~~~
bradleysmith
never saw that; here's a bit more on it, I think:
[http://www.bbcprisonstudy.org/](http://www.bbcprisonstudy.org/)

